# Hitting each muscle once a week



## peach_lover (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi every body,,,

Is hitting each muscle once a week is pretty enough to stay in shape???

Please advice


----------



## berealjohn (Oct 10, 2004)

b_eisa...that's not an Y/N Q. Depends on many factors....goals, genentics,age, type of workout,etc,.....as for me, I prefer 2X / week.... moderate HIT once..then volume 96 hours later.BR


----------



## peach_lover (Oct 10, 2004)

oK,, MY Goal is to maintain my muscle and why not burning fat. I am 27 years


----------



## MÃ¥vÃ£dÂ® (Oct 10, 2004)

It depends also of what type of work you do and how you spend your day, but avreage once a week is good, i also agree with berealjohn. if you want to gain muscel you have to consider all the factors and than plan a good program. do a short term programm of a two week period if you dont get any results change program. when you get your result start the programm on a longterm to get to your goal


----------



## sabre81 (Oct 10, 2004)

i usually do each muscle group once a week, mainly because of time constraints.  I rarely do a muslce group more than once per week.


----------



## shad (Oct 10, 2004)

ditto sabre,

many programs are based on this basic setup. These types of programs just reduce the chances of you over training or getting injured by a significant amount. Also ive found these types of programs allow you to be more flexible with time.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 10, 2004)

Once a week is more than enough for strength/size gains


----------



## solid10 (Oct 10, 2004)

Wow, 4 newbies in 1 shot.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2004)

Working out a body part once per week is a very common training method that work quite well for a lot of people.  However, keep in mind that it is not the only one.  There benefits related to training the same body part more frequently.  Just make sure to adjust the volume accordingly if you decide to train bodyparts multiple times per week.


----------

